# Brewvegas 23 to 29 March



## winkle (17/3/14)

There is a lot on during this week, I may just have to take a few days off work. Bridge Road beers on Monday, watch Dan lose his pants on Tuesday, Bacchus at the Burrow and a visit or two to the Scratch and a tour of Newstead are all tempting.
Edit: adding the link would help http://brewsvegas.com/


----------



## DU99 (17/3/14)

some good events..

Moo Brew vs Holgate


----------



## angus_grant (17/3/14)

yeh, so much cool stuff on and so much negative money in my bank account.... :'(

Inhoption sounds right up my alley... :icon_drool2:
http://scratchbar.com/events/view/inhoption-2014/


----------



## winkle (17/3/14)

angus_grant said:


> yeh, so much cool stuff on and so much negative money in my bank account.... :'(
> 
> Inhoption sounds right up my alley... :icon_drool2:
> http://scratchbar.com/events/view/inhoption-2014/


You in that boat too


----------



## angus_grant (17/3/14)

yep, being on a single income with wife at home with 1st and pregnant with 2nd (due in 2 months) restricts fun-money.

I need to get my brau-clone finished so I can knock out some AG beers. Got about 55kgs of base malt sitting in drums and not able to use it cause my system is halfway between BIAB and brau-clone. Will be going to Bunnings tonight and grab some small stainless bolts. Hopefully that is all I need to finish the bottom filter.

Even the 2-can kits I've been doing recently are a bit expensive at $30 a pop. My younger brother and I made massive inroads on a Saison keg last weekend and some friends finished it off on Saturday night. Didn't even last a month once in the keg. he he

Still, beats paying retail prices for beer.


----------



## lukiferj (17/3/14)

angus_grant said:


> yep, being on a single income with wife at home with 1st and pregnant with 2nd (due in 2 months) restricts fun-money.


Stop getting your mrs pregnant then


----------



## lukiferj (17/3/14)

winkle said:


> You in that boat too


It's a bloody big boat man. More of a ship really...


----------



## angus_grant (17/3/14)

Hopefully this one will be a girl and I have a chance of saying it is the last one.....

I would appreciate everyone crossing their fingers for me, both the for the birth of a girl and talking my wife into only having 2 kids. It's a lot to ask, but think of the stainless bling I'll never buy if there is a 3rd child.

Life: It's a P&O luxury liner minus the luxury.


----------



## lukiferj (17/3/14)

You can do it with 3 kids. Just need to be a bit more sneaky about it h34r:


----------



## angus_grant (17/3/14)

You've got a double garage to hide things in. I only have a 2m * 2m garden shed. he he....

I'm still toying with the idea of burying a fridge down the side to store bottles in for aging.

I have jokingly toyed with the idea of fermenting at work in the server room. 24*7 air-con. I haven't measured it with a thermometer from home but the dodgy one we have at work says about 22 degrees. I reckon it is colder. So maybe some ales in there, and could run Saisons in there with a heat-pad to bring the temp up a bit if needed. h34r:

There would be some very harsh words if I was found to be doing that though.

Edit: there is also a spare server rack in there with some nice strong shelves which would hold fermentors easily.......


----------



## lukiferj (17/3/14)

You can store it at my place. I'll send you a list of all the things you need :lol:

I have thought about the server room thing a few times too. Would be perfect. Under the floor for lagering and about the floor for ales.


----------



## angus_grant (17/3/14)

I'll send you a list of what you'd get:

1 * wife
3 * kids

:lol:


----------



## Ross (17/3/14)

I'm taking the whole week off & will be visiting every venue over the week with Mr Toybox.
Hope we'll catch up with some of you during the week. Make sure you get to our " Bacchus Big, Bold, Bizarre!" event at The Burrow on Thurs from 4pm to 6pm, 4 brand new beers.....
Rogue Ninja 12.5% - Our Cunning Ninja Imp IPA stalled at 1045ish from 1100, so we opened it up to the fauna of the brewery & it's dropped to 1005.
Death Star IPA 12.3% our hoppiest beer to date...
Leidenschaft Berlinner Weisse 3% - (blended from 3 sours), 1 x 18 months old, 1 x 12 months, & one fresh.
Mrs Browns Knickers 5.5% - A Snickers Beer - Chocolate, peanut & caramel....

cheers Ross


----------



## angus_grant (17/3/14)

The Bacchus night was my 2nd choice. And only because it was on a school night..

If only this week was in April I could drink my way into no money instead of already having no money.. :lol:

hey, on topic post. Good on me..


----------



## winkle (18/3/14)

I'll see you on Thursday Ross (and probably Tuesday), Friday could be sus.

Edit: are you allowed out to play on Tuesday Florian?


----------



## Ross (18/3/14)

Perry, we are starting on Thursday at 10.00am at Newstead (12 different IPA's), then heading over to Burrow for 4pm & then back to Tipplers Tap at 6pm for Untappd... Should be a great day.


----------



## winkle (18/3/14)

Gee that doesn't sound dangerous at all. :huh:


----------



## Snow (18/3/14)

Ross said:


> I'm taking the whole week off & will be visiting every venue over the week with Mr Toybox.
> Hope we'll catch up with some of you during the week. Make sure you get to our " Bacchus Big, Bold, Bizarre!" event at The Burrow on Thurs from 4pm to 6pm, 4 brand new beers.....
> Rogue Ninja 12.5% - Our Cunning Ninja Imp IPA stalled at 1045ish from 1100, so we opened it up to the fauna of the brewery & it's dropped to 1005.
> Death Star IPA 12.3% our hoppiest beer to date...
> ...


Nice one Ross. See you on Thursday! Though I don't think I'll be doing IPAs at 10.00am.... :blink:

Cheers - Snow


----------



## tallie (18/3/14)

BABBs is helping kick off the week with a free BIAB demonstration at Brew in Burnett Lane in the city. Some of us will be there from 1pm and my Chuck's Pale (APA, brewed by Bacchus) will be on tap.

No idea what I'm doing for the rest of the week yet - should probably do something about that soon!


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (19/3/14)

If anyone wants to learn the Holgate roadtrip recipe, Paul Holgate will be revealing it and brewing roadtrip from scratch at archive on Tuesday at midday.

There will be Holgate beers on tap and food provided.

He will not be using brewing software and doing all calculations himself like they did before computers, which I am fascinated to see myself.

Call Archive for tickets, will be a cracker of a day!!


----------



## Snowdog (21/3/14)

Damn... what a shit time to have to be watching the budget and saving for our holiday in May.... 
Lots of Beeriness going down in Brizz.... 
Considering doing the Ekim Viking gig at BOSC on the 29th....
Newstead IPA breakfast sounds like a winner..... :beerbang:


----------



## Snow (25/3/14)

Anyone up for a quick pint at Jeremy's this arvo? I'll be heading down there around 4.30ish...

*Moo Brew vs Holgate*

Jeremy's All Week


At Jeremy’s Bar & Bistro we have a week long contest of epic proportions to celebrate great beer as part of Brewsvegas. Moo Brew vs Holgate - Meet the Brewer!

That means a tap takeover, Moo Brew and Holgate are going head to head on the six newly installed taps at Jeremy’s Bar.

Yes, city stalwart Jeremy van Balen has transformed his Albert street venue, strangely enough named Jeremy’s, with the addition of a craft beer bar. Not only catering for the discerning craft beer drinker it also offers a relaxing pre lunch/dinner atmosphere to ease you into the dining experience of Jeremy’s Bistro.

The bar also offers an exclusive menu, with favourites such as the quintessential burger with hand cut chips as well as many other taste sensations such as balsamic pickled eggs or peri peri beef jerky, to name just a few.

So drop in to one of our free meet the brewer sessions, drink some beer and pass your judgement, Moo Brew or Holgate?


----------



## Blitzer (25/3/14)

I work right by Jeremy's and walked by just now, as there is meant to be a meet the brewer this afternoon from 4-6. It looked pretty dead @ 4pm hopefully it picks up.


----------



## hwall95 (27/3/14)

Will definitely be going to the Burrow this arvo with some mates for the Bacchus event. Very interested to taste all four of the brews!


----------



## Snow (27/3/14)

hwall95 said:


> Will definitely be going to the Burrow this arvo with some mates for the Bacchus event. Very interested to taste all four of the brews!


Me too!


----------



## tallie (28/3/14)

Anyone out and about today? I'm planning to head to Burrow at 3pm.


----------



## argon (28/3/14)

tallie said:


> Anyone out and about today? I'm planning to head to Burrow at 3pm.


Going to Newstead for lunch around 1ish


----------



## hwall95 (28/3/14)

I might be back at the Burrow later tonight. Glad to see such a nice place continuing to do well after 2 years


----------

